# The Diesel Detailer fourm



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya I was a member of this fourm untill the owner banned me because I asked him to send me some pic of the sw9s he had for sell. I dont under stand why I got banned. But thats ok it is his loss I was going to buy his sw9s. So that is the truth about how that site is. And I will be letting every one know about it. If he did not like something I asked he could have messaged me and talked to me about it like a man and not been like a 5 year old and kicked me off. sorry guys for putting my rant on here but I think people need to know what some people are like.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hard to imagine being banned just for asking for photos, who buys things sight unseen?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems to me there's likely two sides to every story. I'm not sure what you're trying to gain by your post above, without any substantiating cites, quotes, etc.

Anyway ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually TJ, there are three sides to every story.


Your side.
My side.
The truth.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't you ask why he banned you?

There is was a loud group of CBers that ruin the airwaves with over powered CB's years ago.
They just sit there and say stuff like #9 #9 #9 #9 all BS, for what seems like hours, you have to drive for hours to get out of their range.
Well I called one an _ _ _ hole and he said you got that right and I am from CB _ _ _ hole.com!
They drive around in their SUV's with the whole back filled with overpowered equipment. They actually have 2 alternators on their motor to power them.
I joined to see what it was like. It is just like what they do to the airwaves. They are like a bunch of little kids posting.
What I am getting to is that I like to read about members, so I click on their handles (profiles) to see. Well I clicked on one banned member and instantly was banned myself. 
I contacted the owner and asked why? They said he was trying to screw up their site with viruses and worms. Ha Ha Ha that is what I would have liked to do.
I said that was no reason to ban me and they put me back in but told me not to look at any profiles again. 
I rarely go there anymore.:thumbsdown:
And I don't hear them to much on the airwaves anymore, maybe the Fed's shut them down.:thumbsup:

Ask why he banned you, over asking for pictures of something he had for sale? 
I would ask. Even if I don't plan on going there anymore.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> And I don't hear them to much on the airwaves anymore, maybe the Fed's shut them down.


yes, there is so much you can do before the FCC gets you. these guys must have been under impression that being mobile somehow made them undetectable. wrong, lol.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a funny FCC story that I'll have to tell sometime.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

No I can not ask him because to send him a message you have to log on and it will not let me. I am not trying to gain anything by this post I am just letting people know how I feel and that it is not right. Yes it seems crazy that I would get kicked off the fourm for just asking for pic but it is the truth. I sent him two messages the first one was asking if the locos where dcc or dcc ready. He asnswered back that he did not know. Then I asked if I could see some pic and the next morning when I went to log in it told me I was banned from the fourm.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably not a place you want to go back to anyway.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope not if thats how it is


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

lears2005 said:


> I am not trying to gain anything by this post I am just letting people know how I feel ...


Fair enough. Got it.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been kicked out of better places than that and maybe you have too. Just forget it and stay with us. It's fun here and the guys don't mind helping someone out. And you won't get banned for looking at the profiles. That's what they are there for. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You mean if someone looks at my profile, I can't ban them forever?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thing is not to put anything on the computer that you don't want the whole world to know. I figure that if it's on the web it's fair game for everybody. Privacy is not an issue on the web. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> Privacy is not an issue on the web. Pete


Actually, privacy IS the issue on the web, or rather a total lack of it.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it is an issue so I said that wrong but anyone who puts anything on the web or even in his computer and expects that it's private is only fooling himself.
If somebody wants your info and it's on the web then they can get it. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not too worried about stuff in my computer. If you can break AES 256 bit encryption, come on in. 

Typically, the biggest risk to your computer data is you inviting the attacker in.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

why didyou just say the samething I said


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Who,me?


----------

